# Travis Barker



## Blake Bowden (Jul 22, 2009)

HOLY COW!!

[video=youtube;hphtK7kzk70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hphtK7kzk70[/video]


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Jul 22, 2009)

Reminds me of old Tommy Lee from Motley Crue. Id post the vid but too much profanity.


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 22, 2009)

I've seen Motley Crue live.  Pretty wild, and WAY too much profanity.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 22, 2009)

LOL automatically youtube embedding ftw!


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Jul 23, 2009)

Woah sorry bout that guys. I didnt know we had that feature. I've seen the Crue too. Im gonna see Judas Priest with Whitesnake on Saturday.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 23, 2009)

As an amature Drummer... VERY NICE!!


----------



## owls84 (Jul 24, 2009)

I did this once on Rockband. It really impressed my stuffed animals.


----------

